# Check out this giant crayfish



## aquanaught (Sep 18, 2009)

Just wanted to show this huge crayfish I caught in a local pond. I have had him housed in a 30 gallon tank for nearly a month now. He eats algae wafers, shrimp pellets and pressed plankton. When I first got him he was completley covered in algae, after being in my tank for a few weeks he has really cleaned up well and is now a nice clean redish brown. Anyone have any suggestions on what else to feed this guy?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

You caught him here, in WA? I'm impressed, biggest one I've ever seen! (Sure it's not a lobster?)

I'm thinking he'd probably eat just about anything, including fish.


----------



## aquanaught (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep caught him in Washington, I caught him in fresh water along with smaller ones. He is very cool I wonder what the state record is.


----------



## Reeyia (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Aquanaught!!! I'm in Skagit Valley!! Where 'bouts are you?


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

He'll eat what you gave him, plus live or freshly dead fish, fresh/frozen shrimp from the store, or most any animal that lives in the water. Crayfish and lobsters are scavengers that prefer fresh meat.


----------



## bpmox (Jun 16, 2007)

aquanaught said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on what else to feed this guy?


Children.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

you have to get a godzilla toy and let him battle it. Would be classic.


----------



## DevinWolfe (Aug 1, 2009)

Holy crap he's huge!

I used to live in Arkansas where there are huge ponds ALL over. Crayfish run rampant, even in peoples yards miles from the ponds. But I have never seen one THAT big.

I would try to see if he could snag "feeder guppies" or something like that. I've never seen what they eat.


----------



## pam916 (Sep 6, 2009)

What a catch. He is awesome.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow thats huge! i have seen some very large crayfish though in Mason lake in the cascades but wow do you keep any fish with it?


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Can you post a pic of it in the aquarium?


----------



## aquanaught (Sep 18, 2009)

I have returned this beast back to his home sorry those were the only pics I got of him.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

bpmox said:


> Children.


*LOL*!!!!!!! 

that crayfish was truly incredible. I think it would be fun to set up a custom tank for crayfish someday. At my LFS they have this tank that has a footprint of about 3' x 3', but its only about 10" deep. They use it for freshwater stingrays (haha my LFS has some really weird stuff... they're cool but like $300 each and REALLY difficult to take care of), but I think you could take something like that and turn it into a really interesting crayfish tank. You could have a little school of feeder fish in there so keep the crayfish busy, and feed them algae wafers and shrimp pellets and stuff because they probably wouldn't be able to catch the fish. 

I had a bunch of crayfish last summer, and it was so much fun to watch them catch little minnows! They are really smart animals, which you wouldnt exactly expect from a crustacean. They're fun pets, especially when they're gorgeous like the one you caught! :biggrin:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That is HUGE, and you got him from a pond! Really cool! Could I keep some 'dads with my 3in Convict Cichlids?


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

JakeJ said:


> That is HUGE, and you got him from a pond! Really cool! Could I keep some 'dads with my 3in Convict Cichlids?


I had a crayfish in with some baby (1.5") Africans, and when it came molting time for mister cray the babies ripped all of his legs off. It was really sad. Im not sure what Convicts would do, but they are cichlids.

Patrick


----------



## lynelleluvsmike (Jan 25, 2011)

*What to feed Big Crayfish*

I once had several baby painted turtles and 1 crayfish and some snails and tadpoles in an aquarium together. One day I came home to find the crayfish had a hold of one of the baby turtles and had eaten its head, neck and into it's body. :help: I was so disgusted, I flushed him. They really do eat ANYTHING.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

Feeder Fish!

Congrats man he is a beauty! should try breeding him!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

If theres a hole in the lid big enough for them to fit, they will find it. Found them clear on the other side of the house before lol

Here's a story i thought id share. I caught a large cray fish and a few 3"-4" perch out of my pond years ago. Had them in my 46g and noticed the cray fish would perch on the highest rock with both pinchers stretched out wide. One day i saw a perch cruise by a little too close... The cray fish clamped his tail and i watched as the perch swam clear across the tank and back with him still holding strong.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

haha i have noticed that too! every single one of mine will climb to the highest point claws open and sit as still as it can till some stupid fish decides to try his luck.



MlDukes said:


> If theres a hole in the lid big enough for them to fit, they will find it. Found them clear on the other side of the house before lol
> 
> Here's a story i thought id share. I caught a large cray fish and a few 3"-4" perch out of my pond years ago. Had them in my 46g and noticed the cray fish would perch on the highest rock with both pinchers stretched out wide. One day i saw a perch cruise by a little too close... The cray fish clamped his tail and i watched as the perch swam clear across the tank and back with him still holding strong.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I wonder if thats the dreaded Rusty Crayfish just because the claws are so big and thats one of the identifying features of the species. But they haven't yet been reported in WA.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

patr1ck said:


> I had a crayfish in with some baby (1.5") Africans, and when it came molting time for mister cray the babies ripped all of his legs off. It was really sad. Im not sure what Convicts would do, but they are cichlids.
> 
> Patrick


That is a regular sized crayfish. Aquanaught is only 3' tall. "small hands... smells like cabbage":icon_mrgr


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

jerry1 said:


> That is a regular sized crayfish. Aquanaught is only 3' tall. "small hands... smells like cabbage":icon_mrgr


:icon_mrgr Hahahaha :icon_mrgr


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

jerry1 said:


> That is a regular sized crayfish. Aquanaught is only 3' tall. "small hands... smells like cabbage":icon_mrgr


 
:hihi: Classic!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

Hes a carnie. eh?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I am afraid of your crayfish.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

DUDE that would make some awesome salad with frisee lettuce, tomatos, vinaigrette and crayfish meat !!! :icon_mrgr


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

i don't think you should keep him hes a wild


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I would like to find out what pond you got him in. I would love to have some mud bugs for dinner.


----------

